# Fuel FIlter???????



## rock421 (Aug 7, 2004)

Has anyone figured out yet that the new GTOs don't have external fule filters on them? The only filter is INSIDE the gas tank. I would think that the factory knows what they are doing on this one, but they have no control over the crappy gas that we are bound to get at one time or another. It seems like a pretty dumb thing to me. I understand that the factories are under pressure to produce vehicles wich contribute less maintenance by-product (used filters) and such, but this, I don't like.
The 04' GM gas trucks are the same way.

Whadaya think?

Brian


----------



## Last (Jul 27, 2004)

I agree it blows if this is in fact true.

I wonder though how difficult it is to service? I know that it takes it completely out of the shade~tree mechanics realm. But may be easy to do @ a shop?


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

It's true that the fuel filter is in the tank. To drop the tank to changs a fuel filter seems like a total waste of labor.


----------



## 84racebird (Jan 4, 2005)

My daily driver Saturn has the filter in the tank too. I have a 157k miles on it and have never had a problem. I use the valvoline synthetic fuel system cleaner every 10k miles.


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

Found this out about a month ago. Took two months for someone to respond to where it was. I figured it was in the fuel tank because after searching the entire fuel line from injectors back to the tank, I could not find one. 
Ya, it is going to be a PITA to replace these if someone wanted to do this at their own expense. Biggest problem will be to run the tank completely empty before attempting to remove the Torx bolts that hold in the fuel tank cage in the trunk. I wanted to change it about every 12K miles, but it looks like I will be doing it about every 25K. Thanks GM engineering.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 22, 2004)

I have changed fuel pumps in Fox body Mustangs, and yes it is alot easier with almost an empty tank, but at the same time I was on my back with the car on jack stands. I have not looked at what is necessary to do to remove the filter from the tank (maybe fuel spillage might be an issue), but I think that it would be an easier procedure to do than to drop a tank from the bottom of the vehicle.


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

Phoenix said:


> but I think that it would be an easier procedure to do than to drop a tank from the bottom of the vehicle.


If, and only if, the tank could be dropped from the bottom of the car. The tank is in the trunk and will only be able to be moved horizontally until free from the trunk.


----------



## gorgoz45 (Dec 29, 2012)

My 2006 gto has been sitting for about 3 weeks. This has never been an issue. Its sitting a little less than a quarter of a tank. it wont start. I hit it with starting fluid. It started for 1/2 a second. Then dies. What should I do? I dont want to drop the tank. Unless I have to.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Check your fuel pressure.


----------

